# Fisher Minute Mount 2 Maintenance



## TheBean (Apr 4, 2012)

I have a Fisher MM 2 on my '06 Dodge (my first plow ever) and was wondering what sort of maintenance is needed before storing it for the summer. I'm assuming it's about the same age as the truck as they came as a package. Drain the hydro fluid from the pump? The entire system? Grease? Searched Fisher site but I'm not sure exactly what model it is. All advice appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Bocefus78 (Apr 4, 2012)

I dont know anything about fishers, as I run a boss but, generally speaking, heres my end of winter routine:

1. Wash off all salt
2. Paint areas that need it to prevent rust
3. Grease/lube it where applicable
4. Check welds for cracks
5. Change hydro fluid
6. Hit the electrical connections with dielectric grease
7. Loosen trip springs--just remember to tighten them up next winter
8. Check all light bulbs
9. Inspect all hoses--I suggest getting a couple of spares


----------



## TheBean (Apr 4, 2012)

Bocefus78 said:


> I dont know anything about fishers, as I run a boss but, generally speaking, heres my end of winter routine:
> 
> 1. Wash off all salt
> 2. Paint areas that need it to prevent rust
> ...


Thanks Bo-
Do you drain all of the hydro fluid? Or just the obvious at the pump? Got most of the rest of your checklist already.


----------



## Reggie Dunlap (Apr 4, 2012)

I have a couple of Fisher's. All I do is put dielectric grease on the connections and make sure the locking pins are closed so the springs are not under tension all summer. I change the hydraulic oil every few years. The best way to do it to drain the pump and blow it out of the lines.


----------



## Bocefus78 (Apr 4, 2012)

As Reggie said, its best to get it out of the lines also. With that said, I don't. I just drain the pump and fill 'er up. I'm by far from a hydro expert. The plow and splitter are my only pieces of hydro OPE.


----------



## TheBean (Apr 4, 2012)

Bocefus78 said:


> As Reggie said, its best to get it out of the lines also. With that said, I don't. I just drain the pump and fill 'er up. I'm by far from a hydro expert. The plow and splitter are my only pieces of hydro OPE.


Thanks everyone. I only use the plow on my driveway and the neighbor if she needs help. This year very little use at all. I just don't know the history of it and want to do what I can to keep it running well.


----------



## Jack Straw (Apr 4, 2012)

My plows sit outside all summer. I cover the hydraulic cylinders to keep moisture off of them, I also cover them w/grease. I remove the hydraulic unit from the truck and put it in the garage. Can you put your entire unit in the garage for the summer?


----------

